# 2 BIC PL-200s or 1 PSA XV-15?



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello all, I'm very torn with subwoofer options. Budget is about $800 and I've been looking at many options but I'm heavily leaning towards going with PSA since I've talked with Tom quite a bit. 

Due to budget restraints I can't get more than one PSA sub but I love the idea of having 2 subs so I came across the cheaper BIC sub. My room will be a dedicated HT room measuring roughly 14ft wide by 22ft long. 

I will mainly use this room for movies so I would want that punch in the chest feeling for the big action scenes. I have most of my equipment but I want to make sure I do right by the sub since that's a vital part of audio. Any comments/suggestions are welcome. I haven't heard one remotely negative thing about PSA and I am 95% sold on them but I am looking at all options.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

While BIC is a pretty good company, they are not going to be in the same league with PSA. If you have been talking with Tom a good bit, then I would pull the trigger with him and save up for another unit to add at a later date. 

What you will gang with two subs is the ability to get few dB more volume, which you may not even need. Of course you will also gain the ability to improve on pre-equalized frequency response, if you are able to experiment with placement of the second sub.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Sonnie - I would opt for the PSA over the two BICs. I have one of their XS30 units, and to say I am impressed with it is an understatement. Plus, PSA's support is top notch - I had a few conversations with Tom when I was in the process of buying mine, and he was always really patient and helpful when I queried him with some pretty mundane questions... :bigsmile:


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you both, I was hesitant to look anywhere else after my conversations with Tom so it helps to confirm what my gut is telling me. Looking forward to adding my theater to the mix of builds here.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> Thank you both, I was hesitant to look anywhere else after my conversations with Tom so it helps to confirm what my gut is telling me. Looking forward to adding my theater to the mix of builds here.


Be sure to let us know your impressions if you decide to go that route - looking forward to seeing pictures of your setup!


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks  I bought a fixer upper house so unfortunately the theater must be saved for last but construction should start this month. Very much looking forward to my 135" screen and room shaking bass. I haven't owned a sub of PSA caliber so I'm sure I'm in for a treat. This forum has been fantastic for my research.


----------

